# Changer la résolution de l'écran ( en applescript ?)



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

bonjour,

pour les besoins d'une appli en flash je voudrais pouvoir changer à la volée la résolution de l'écran de l'utilisateur, comme dans les vieux jeux qui te passent le mac en 640*480 pour éviter de faire un tout petit truc perdu sur le bureau.

je pense que ça doit être un truc à la con en applescript, oui mais quel truc tout con. reste ensuite a trouver comment l'appeler depuis flash, mais j'ai ma petite idée la dessus.

merci d'avance.


----------



## Niconemo (4 Mai 2004)

je pense que tu fais un mauvais choix pour 2 raisons :

1) changer la résolution de l'utilisateur ça ne se fait plus du tout (ou alors en prenant un max de précautions) depuis qu'il y a des LCD partout et des très grands écrans (, avec parfois des proportions différentes (640x480 sur un 23" LCD panoramique, bonjour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Tu imagine le bin's que ça peut mettre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Il me semble que c'est à l'anim Flash de se mettre en plein écran, non ? C'est justement une des principales qualités du swf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il n'est pas soumis à une réso.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

donc l'idée c'est de dire, je met le swf en tout petit au milieu de l'écran. 

c'est ça le pb. mais c'est vrai que les panoramiques ça pose pb. mais d'ailleurs comment ça se passe avec les jeux qui sont dans le commerce sur ces écrans là ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

le pb c'est qu'un swf redimensionne rame a fond. alors qu'un swf non resizé sur un écran passé à 640*480, là c'est la fête.

j eme demande si je pourais pas passer par director pour agir sur le système et encapsuler mon flash dans le director.


----------

